# Wats the amount of ur monthly download ?



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

as the topic suggest .....guys pour in ur answers !!

mine ~ 20 GB


----------



## coolendra (May 25, 2007)

5-6 GB .... dats it...


----------



## satyamy (May 25, 2007)

Pls also write the cost you pay for your downloading
mine is fluctuating between 5-9GB - Rs. 500/-


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

i m on Airtel's unlimited data transfer plan @ 699/- pm..making full use of it..


----------



## satyamy (May 25, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> i m on Airtel's unlimited data transfer plan @ 699/- pm..making full use of it..


whts your avg. download speed?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

PC Is on 24*7 

20 kBps in day n 33-40 kBps in night...


----------



## satyamy (May 25, 2007)

I cant understand my download speed my ISP says its between 7-11
but sometimes from site like adobe.com it increase upto 450kbps
normally its 11-12kbps

& also videos from youtube take just a sec or two & always play Fine, like i am playing it from CD-Drive


----------



## rahul_becks23 (May 25, 2007)

ar. 50 gb ........ BSNL 900


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 25, 2007)

20-25 gb..tata 128

avg 14-15


----------



## vish786 (May 25, 2007)

*MINE IS HIGHEST I GUESS.....

LAST MONTH 30 GB ONLY
*


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2007)

last month 3 GB..using dataone h500 plan.
and..
hehe someone add a poll.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2007)

Ok. I was waiting for a thread like this.
Hold your Breath.

30 GB.

I am on 256 kbps Unlimited plan of BSNL. (Monthly Net Bill - 900)


----------



## nileshgr (May 25, 2007)

I don't count. I have 150 Kbps Unlimited Plan from Reliance. It is almost impossible for me to track!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Ok. I was waiting for a thread like this.
> Hold your Breath.
> 
> 30 GB.
> ...


Hold your breath now.I have just changed my plan to MTNL 256 kbps  Rs 590 Night unlimited plan.From 12-8.And i am using it for the last 16 days and have downloaded 29gb of data.But i can use it for just 5 hours only from 12-5.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 25, 2007)

I've unlimited plan of TATA INDICOM.Last  month 5GB .


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> I've unlimited plan of TATA INDICOM.Last  month 5GB .


TATA s*** man.I had TATA 64kbps plan for almost 1 and a half years.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 25, 2007)

Yessss!!! me winning this by a mile......download almost 55gigs on my 348kbps unlimited plan on cable bb. pay 785/- p.m


----------



## nileshgr (May 25, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> TATA s*** man.I had TATA 64kbps plan for almost 1 and a half years.


What? TATA Indicom is s***? In my locality they say *NEVER* buy TATA BB. One customer applied for a connection with some deposit and he did not get his connection for 6 months! I don't know what he did then.


----------



## purujitb (May 25, 2007)

about 20 GB


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 25, 2007)

*56 GB*
*BSNL HOME500*

*paid Rs 516*


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> Yessss!!! me winning this by a mile......download almost 55gigs on my 348kbps unlimited plan on cable bb. pay 785/- p.m


abhi mera month khatam nahi hua.


----------



## satyamy (May 25, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> *56 GB*
> *BSNL HOME500*
> 
> *paid Rs 516*


oye 
this is not fair
actually BSNL hai toh behetar hai 
par Mumbai mein BSNL nahi hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> oye
> this is not fair
> actually BSNL hai toh behetar hai
> par Mumbai mein BSNL nahi hai


Tumahre wahan bhi "Mera Telephone Nahi Lagta" i mean MTNL hai?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 25, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abhi mera month khatam nahi hua.



mera bhi month khatam nahi hua hai 
checked just now......usage for the month of May as of May 25th is 51049.90MB

bring it on dude

*Let the games begin *


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> mera bhi month khatam nahi hua hai
> checked just now......usage for the month of May as of May 25th is 51049.90MB
> 
> bring it on dude
> ...


 but i can download for just 5 hours a day.


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 25, 2007)

37.2 GB last month.
BSNL 900 UL


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 25, 2007)

@gaurav_indian......but in that 5 hrs u can download 5gb na??? got bsnl 500 plan to?


----------



## led_shankar (May 25, 2007)

Hey, I'm interested to find out how much you people upload, too


----------



## drgrudge (May 25, 2007)

When I was in Chennai, with my 256k line, I did around 60-65GB download.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> @gaurav_indian......but in that 5 hrs u can download 5gb na??? got bsnl 500 plan to?


Not 5 gb but about 2.5gb. 256kbps MTNL 590 Night Unlimited plan.
5gb per day means 150gb per month.


----------



## cynosure (May 25, 2007)

I downloaded around 6GBs this month on my Airtel 128 unlimited connection
How can you guys download so much??
I mean even my PC runs whenever there is electricity. Even 20GB is good for me.
I get an average speed of 12-13 kBps


----------



## satyamy (May 25, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> I downloaded around 6GBs this month on my Airtel 128 unlimited connection
> How can you guys download so much??
> I mean even my PC runs whenever there is electricity. Even 20GB is good for me.
> I get an average speed of 12-13 kBps


How much do you pay? & 
Which city?


----------



## cynosure (May 25, 2007)

I shifted to this plan last month and Airtel has increased the price of 128 UL scheme from 699 to 780 per month in the month of April.
I live in Ghaziabad.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 25, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> I shifted to this plan last month and Airtel has increased the price of 128 UL scheme from 699 to 780 per month in the month of April.
> I live in Ghaziabad.


Thats bad they are increasing the price they should increase the speed.


----------



## cynosure (May 25, 2007)

^ They have included around 180 free calls which were not there in the 699 plan.
Anyways 780 DOES NOT include caller id and modem rental. These, whn included, add up to 855 as monthly rental!!!


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 26, 2007)

BSNL rockz guyz....my download strictly follows the time limit of 2-8 coz m H500 user.. ns still u see i dwnld 56GB in a mnth...dis time its 46GB uptil nw and 4 days left in dis mnth...so dats4*4=16GB.....I CAN TOUCH 66GB DIS TIME


----------



## Third Eye (May 26, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> When I was in Chennai, with my 256k line, I did around 60-65GB download.


You download pirated content???


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 26, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> You download pirated content???



Here is his answer 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=508262&postcount=12


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2007)

most of the time, i dont cross 2/2.5GB  but in many month when downloading OSes, i do download up to 10 GB so some thing like that


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 26, 2007)

near about 15-17 GB


----------



## 24online (May 26, 2007)

not more than 15 GB....  actually dont have time & hard disk has limitation..... otherwise i can download 6 GB in 6 hrs... .


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 26, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> TATA s*** man.I had TATA 64kbps plan for almost 1 and a half years.


gaurav ,i have been using tata indicom walky for an one year nd speed 150Kbps.its true.


----------



## karmanya (May 27, 2007)

airtel unlimited 128 kbps- though i get really slow speeds- 8-10 KBps in the day and about 20 at night i usually download around 10-11 gb


----------



## Ankit (May 29, 2007)

purchased rapidshare premium account last month...and downloaded stuff from my office...1 month 83 GB....sala 7 gb wasted....


----------



## esumitkumar (May 29, 2007)

hey ppl..wat u download so much ?? movies ?? porn ? music or games ?

main to subah se leke shaam tak PC pe kaam karte karte thak jaata hun 
the main disadvatange of being SE


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 29, 2007)

80gb last mnth

50gb dis mnth coz i was busy wth my end sem xams 4 d btr part of d mnth.
on bsnl 500


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 29, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> hey ppl..wat u download so much ?? movies ?? porn ? music or games ?
> 
> main to subah se leke shaam tak PC pe kaam karte karte thak jaata hun
> the main disadvatange of being SE


Music nd software.


----------



## goobimama (May 29, 2007)

Well when one has to survive on watching HD, one has to make sure there's always something downloading.... so say about 20GB on BSNL900.


----------



## bhushan2k (May 29, 2007)

I download 1 GB/day. I have BSNL U900 package. But plz tell how should I check how much I have downloaded. Is there on bsnl site?


----------



## esumitkumar (May 29, 2007)

> Well when one has to survive on watching HD


HD = Hard Disk ? ...kya mama...u dont do any other work kya  
only doing aish @GOA  ?


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2007)

i picked up this idea from someone else. i download homo porn and rename it to the latest wares, then i upload it xD


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 29, 2007)

bhushan05d251 said:
			
		

> I download 1 GB/day. I have BSNL U900 package. But plz tell how should I check how much I have downloaded. Is there on bsnl site?



Check your usage records session by session on *10.240.43.216 or *10.240.89.199 or *10.240.144.195.

Alternatively you can use a wonderful software called shaplus. Just google and find out.


----------



## goobimama (May 29, 2007)

HD = High Definition. And yes I have work. The only one who is doing aish, is Abhishek Bachchan though I'm not sure if its in Goa or somewhere else...

@karmaya: We all know that's not the only reason YOU download homo pr0n eh!


----------



## sandeepk (May 29, 2007)

Using 128kbps Tata unlimited plan around 5-6GB/month.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Nov 21, 2008)

15 gb..mostly..sometimes 20..


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 21, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hey ppl..wat u download so much ?? movies ?? porn ? music or games ?
> 
> main to subah se leke shaam tak PC pe kaam karte karte thak jaata hun
> the main disadvatange of being SE



Only high quality music videos and concerts..


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 21, 2008)

My god i think i'am a freak...I have lot of direct links in my que..I'am using 2mbps asianet broadband connection.My last month download was around *80GB*.It includes Bluray Rips..Ebooks..Games..Movies..actually I'am a movie downloader..Right now in ma divx collletction there is 700+ movies.

Storage: 500GB Maxtor External
              250 GB Wd Internal
              160 GB Fujitsu Laptop Drive
              120  Gb lacie Portable Drive


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

BSNL H750UL

35gb/month on this plan.

Back when I had H1000, I used to cross the 50gb mark easily. I will be reverting back to it. This sux.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Nov 21, 2008)

80 GB BSNL HOME 500


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought my HD 2 months back ( i.e. 20th Sep) ... and i have downloaded around 130-135 GB since then ... and i dont download daily ... 

Plan : Night Unlimited 9 Pm to 9 Am 
Provider : TATA Broadband ( For me It Rocks ......since 1.7 years.) 
Monthly Charges : 650 Rs ....

Ooops ... forgot to add the Speed.  Its 2 Mbps. ( but i have to admit i never get full speed. its always around 205-210 KBps with torrents. )


----------



## boosters (Nov 21, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Not 5 gb but about 2.5gb. 256kbps MTNL 590 Night Unlimited plan.
> 5gb per day means 150gb per month.




I don't think it is shock news because he downloading some PC Games and Music.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 22, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> I bought my HD 2 months back ( i.e. 20th Sep) ... and i have downloaded around 130-135 GB since then ... and i dont download daily ...
> 
> Plan : Night Unlimited 9 Pm to 9 Am
> Provider : TATA Broadband ( For me It Rocks ......since 1.7 years.)
> Monthly Charges : 650 Rs ....



Whats the speed?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 22, 2008)

^ 2MBps .... edited my previous post.


----------



## Core i7 965 Extreme (Nov 22, 2008)

Around 76GB last month. BSNL Home 500.

@harryneopotter,
Tata Indicom 2Mbps 9pm - 9am UNLIMITED plan just for Rs.650/- per month?? That rocks... gotta inquire about Tata connections here in Bangalore.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Nov 22, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Plan : Night Unlimited 9 Pm to 9 Am
> Provider : TATA Broadband ( For me It Rocks ......since 1.7 years.)
> Monthly Charges : 650 Rs ....
> 
> Ooops ... forgot to add the Speed. Its 2 Mbps. ( but i have to admit i never get full speed. its always around 205-210 KBps with torrents. )


 
Really good  BSNL provide night unlimited from 2 AM to 8 AM
TATA Broadband Night Unlimited 9 Pm to 9 Am Plan is really good
and the BSNL downlod speed also 210KBps to 215KBps

@ harryneopotter where is the plan tariffs or the scheme. I dont fiend any scheme what you say here *www.tataindicombroadband.com/ . Can you post the link of the scheme.


----------



## Core i7 965 Extreme (Nov 22, 2008)

@harryneopotter,

What scheme is it? I can't find any such scheme in the Tata Indicom website...


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 22, 2008)

guys ... about my scheme ..... its not available any more to new customers ... i am an old one so i can avail this scheme...
my plan is 
i pay 1922 for 3 months 

28 hrs per month at 2 Mbps
Night Unlimited 9 PM to 9 AM at 2 Mbps


----------



## sreenisatish (Nov 22, 2008)

125 GB per month. BSNL Dataone 500C+ with RS Premium

I pay about 700-800 bucks per month.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 22, 2008)

around 80 gb/month. Tata indicom UL 384 kbps.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 22, 2008)

Around 130GB ! BSNL 500


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

20-30gb 
Bsnl 750ul


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 22, 2008)

18-20gb a month . Rs 560 all inclusive !


----------



## red_devil (Nov 22, 2008)

this month i've downloaded 22gb all thanks to RS premium and BSNL H 500


----------



## lywyre (Nov 22, 2008)

~19-21 GB. BSNL Business 3000 . Bill around 3.8k. No happy hours


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have account on zamunda.net, it's the best torrent site.

The account is shared between me and 18 of my friends, we together have downloaded 5 TB of stuffs..


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

^^congrats


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 22, 2008)

I download around 60 to 70 GB per month on my dataone 750UL+ plan


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 22, 2008)

148GB on an average with MTNL NU 2 Megs line.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> I download around 60 to 70 GB per month on my dataone 750UL+ plan



Even if you download 24/7 (without a single break or disconnect) @32kB/s (the max that plan can offer), still its impossible.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 24, 2008)

About 3gb per day = about 90-100 gb per month on mtnl night unlimited with rapidshare premium which i got for free .
My pc is on everynight when i sleep and it automatically shuts down (including the modem at 7-30 am daily .


----------

